# Finally tried Perfpro studio



## LookMatters (Dec 21, 2013)

After much paralysis by analysis, I finally decided to just ride. After going both perfprostudio and trainer road websites I downloaded perfprostudio because I didn't have to give the credit card info right away.

It seems like a neat program. I've done the 20 minute FTP ride and tried out the workout profile for Angels (Thanks social). There are a ton of other workout profiles and courses so I don't think that I'll get bored that quickly. 

There is still a lot for me to learn (google) as there is a ton of data that it computes (EF, normalized power, Xpower, tSS, intensity factor etc). For the moment, I'll just do the workouts and dial down the %FTP if I'm out of the aerobic HR zone.


----------

